# Warm greetings from Ireland!



## alevue (Oct 22, 2012)

My name is Patrycja, I'm nineteen and since summer 2006 I live in Ireland. 
I am not owner of the mouse. Instead I have at home two lovely gerbil ladies -Milady & Shella and a veteran lady dog Boni, who'll be eleven years old next year.

Since few months I am very interested in mouses, their breeds, varieties, genetics and much more. Honestly, since few weeks there was not a day without anything mouse-related. It got me. Some flue it is, but very enjoyable! 
Perhaps with better knowledge and understanding of mouse genetics, I will be able to run my own mousery. I'm already doing many researches and investigations, I have plans and ambitions. Hope everything's going in a right direction.

Next year I am planning (hopefully!) to start studying at University Collage Dublin, doing veterinary medicine.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to the forum! Is there a variety that is your favorite?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
where are you from originally?


----------



## alevue (Oct 22, 2012)

*Frizzle*, I'm now just at the moment when I'm trying to specify which variety is my favorite. Recently I fall in love with astrexs. I'm interested in brindle and merle genetics too.

*besty74*, forgot to mention. Originally I'm from Poland.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Patrycja.
Welcome.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome  I have a huge soft spot for Astrex too, I'm hoping to pick some up very soon!


----------



## alevue (Oct 22, 2012)

*genevie*, I'm now so much into genetics. I'm searching through this forum for every aspect of astrex's genetics and I' finding it so much interesting. I'm also looking for a good astrex breeder nearby (unfortunately "near by" doesn't mean in Ireland as there are no fancy mouses breeders at all from what I've heard). I'm hoping to import (perhaps an astrex mice) in next year.


----------



## livemouse (Jul 1, 2012)

Haya all!
Im in dublin and have been breeding away..
running about seven tanks at the moment..
got a nice collection.. if anyone wants any or is interested in swapping let me know!
I have been doing a bit of swapping and things are getting going for me now to actually be able to see results..
Also Id love if we could get enough irish people together to have a show or competition but im sure there are only a handful of people but if we all get everyone we know who keeps and breads then who knows...
I also have a pair of ferrets who i will be breading this summer if anyone is interested let me know -I can only recommend them as a pet!..
Also I tend to find myself in the business of looking after and rehoming animals and pets if anyone is ever in need drop me a line 
good luck and have fun!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------

